# Valproic Acid hair regrowth (problem with soluble Valproic)



## Mr_wax (Apr 18, 2020)

I want to test this method of lowering the hairline (only topical).
Once a week dermapen
Valproic Acid (diy cream)
calcipotriol
Tretinoin (very low doses)


_CD34: topical PGE2 or topical Valproic acid(generic PGE2 gels is availble at 0.5%
CD200: topical Calcitirol or Calcipotriol(generic creams are available at 0.005%)
CD49f: topical Tretinoin (generic creams/gels are available at 0.01%) _


I have a small problem with Valproic Acid 
I bought Amvalor Chrono. Amvalor Chrono is a mixture of Sodium Valproate and Valproic Acid. I thinking that sodium valproate was the same as VPA. Valproic acid is soluble in organic solvents such as ethanol. Sodium Valproate is soluble in water. I have a problem, I can't dissolve the tablet in water or oil. The tablet only dissolves in alcohol but a small suspension forms. When water / oil / hyaluronic acid / aloe vera etc. is added to alcohol, slurry/clumps of valproic acid are formed.

In the attachment, the effect of routine


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 18, 2020)

Holy cow, does this actually work? Looks like you could grow hair literally anywhere. Lifefuel then


----------



## Mr_wax (Apr 18, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Holy cow, does this actually work? Looks like you could grow hair literally anywhere. Lifefuel then



This is probably the way it is. I want to test it, but I have a problem with dissolving the Valproic Acid correctly


----------



## Rift (Apr 18, 2020)

Interesting OP. keep us updated


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 18, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> This is probably the way it is. I want to test it, but I have a problem with dissolving the Valproic Acid correctly


Where did you find out about valproic acid (never heard about it before tbh) and do you think there might be long-term consequences on hair health upon discontinuation?


----------



## Mr_wax (Apr 18, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Where did you find out about valproic acid (never heard about it before tbh) and do you think there might be long-term consequences on hair health upon discontinuation?








Pax1/Foxa2- 1 of the primary genetic reasons why we balding men- are balding - Page 23 - BaldTruthTalk.com


PAX1 gene: http://www.genecards.org/cgi-bin/carddisp.pl?gene=PAX1 FOXA2 gene: http://www.genecards.org/cgi-b...=FOXA2&keywords=foxa2 So to summarise my opinion on the all literature sources i have read in relation to the pathology of AGA: 1)IMO, not all studies are accurate. Some...



www.baldtruthtalk.com


----------



## wannaimprove (Apr 18, 2020)

Where did you buy them from?


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 18, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> Pax1/Foxa2- 1 of the primary genetic reasons why we balding men- are balding - Page 23 - BaldTruthTalk.com
> 
> 
> PAX1 gene: http://www.genecards.org/cgi-bin/carddisp.pl?gene=PAX1 FOXA2 gene: http://www.genecards.org/cgi-b...=FOXA2&keywords=foxa2 So to summarise my opinion on the all literature sources i have read in relation to the pathology of AGA: 1)IMO, not all studies are accurate. Some...
> ...


Imagine that giving me thick brows, a dense beard and reversing my hairline recession. Prostaglandin analogues are not satisfying but your picture looks very promising.


----------



## swissTemples (Apr 18, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> Valproic acid is soluble in organic solvents such as ethanol. Sodium Valproate is soluble in water. I have a problem, I can't dissolve the tablet in water or oil. The tablet only dissolves in alcohol but a small suspension forms. When water / oil / hyaluronic acid / aloe vera etc. is added to alcohol, slurry/clumps of valproic acid are formed.



Could be a reaction of the filler and the acidity. Does it settle if you let the suspension with only the ethanol in it rest for a day or two? If it forms a layer of filler you can use a syringe to siphon off the active mixture. I've done this a few times in the past with various pills.


----------



## Mr_wax (Apr 18, 2020)

swissTemples said:


> Could be a reaction of the filler and the acidity. Does it settle if you let the suspension with only the ethanol in it rest for a day or two? If it forms a layer of filler you can use a syringe to siphon off the active mixture. I've done this a few times in the past with various pills.



Small sediment (fine dust) at the bottom of the bottle does not disappear in alcohol even after 10 days. When you shake the bottle, it easily rises and falls to the bottom for several hours. When I add something else to the alcohol, the fine residue at the bottom turns into big clumps.


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 18, 2020)

Too high IQ for me.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 18, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> I want to test this method of lowering the hairline (only topical).
> Once a week dermapen
> Valproic Acid (diy cream)
> calcipotriol
> ...


OP, is tretionid necessary in the process ?


----------



## DrOtaku (Apr 18, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> OP, is tretionid necessary in the process ?


tret increases the rate of absorption in other topicals


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 18, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> tret increases the rate of absorption in other topicals


Can i microneedle that areas instead of using tretinoid


----------



## DrOtaku (Apr 18, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> This is probably the way it is. I want to test it, but I have a problem with dissolving the Valproic Acid correctly


Why not use valproic, tret, and calci gels?


Chintuck22 said:


> Can i microneedle that areas instead of using tretinoid


it'd go systemic and do more harm than good most likely


----------



## Elias (Apr 18, 2020)

hmm acid on face
me like


----------



## DrOtaku (Apr 18, 2020)

Elias said:


> hmm acid on face
> me like


I've been using Azealic Acid because its an antiandrogen and does cause hair regrowth. perhaps Op found a better solution


----------



## Elias (Apr 18, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> I've been using Azealic Acid because its an antiandrogen and does cause hair regrowth. perhaps Op found a better solution


Brb going acidfacing 😳


----------



## DrOtaku (Apr 18, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> I want to test this method of lowering the hairline (only topical).
> Once a week dermapen
> Valproic Acid (diy cream)
> calcipotriol
> ...


Temperature change may be needed. Be careful though because those compounds are HIGHLY flammable


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Apr 18, 2020)

Legit thread, here’s a study of VPA promoting hair regeneration in rats









Valproic Acid Induces Hair Regeneration in Murine Model and Activates Alkaline Phosphatase Activity in Human Dermal Papilla Cells


Background Alopecia is the common hair loss problem that can affect many people. However, current therapies for treatment of alopecia are limited by low efficacy and potentially undesirable side effects. We have identified a new function for valproic acid (VPA), a GSK3β inhibitor that activates...




journals.plos.org


----------



## Mr_wax (Apr 18, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> Temperature change may be needed. Be careful though because those compounds are HIGHLY flammable


It does not work


DrOtaku said:


> Why not use valproic, tret, and calci gels?
> 
> it'd go systemic and do more harm than good most likely


Where can you buy a gel?


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 19, 2020)

lol at this high iq wizardry

good shit bro werewolfmaxxing


----------



## Mr_wax (Apr 19, 2020)

wannaimprove said:


> Where did you buy them from?











Buy Generic Viagra, Cialis, Sildenafil, Tadalafil, Vardenafil, Everolimus, Sirolimus


Generic Viagra, Cialis, Sildenafil, Tadalafil, Vardenafil, Everolimus, Sirolimus - buy-pharma.md, Buy Cheap Generic Viagra, Cialis, Sildenafil, Tadalafil, Vardenafil, Everolimus, Sirolimus online without any consultation fees or hidden fees




www.buy-pharma.md





I need to dissolve Divalproex sodium in alcohol to get Sodium Valproate and Valproic Acid. Valproic Acid dissolves in alcohol. The sediment at the bottom of the bottle is Sodium Valproate which needs to be dissolved in water at 37 ° C using an ultrasonic bath. I did everything right (I have an ultrasound machine), but after mixing the water and alcohol there are clumps. I can't do gel only with alcohol. I have to add water or hyaluronic acid


----------



## DrOtaku (Apr 19, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> Buy Generic Viagra, Cialis, Sildenafil, Tadalafil, Vardenafil, Everolimus, Sirolimus
> 
> 
> Generic Viagra, Cialis, Sildenafil, Tadalafil, Vardenafil, Everolimus, Sirolimus - buy-pharma.md, Buy Cheap Generic Viagra, Cialis, Sildenafil, Tadalafil, Vardenafil, Everolimus, Sirolimus online without any consultation fees or hidden fees
> ...


hmm what if you made a distillation chamber that split the two compounds. Would that be possible?


----------



## swissTemples (Apr 20, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> Small sediment (fine dust) at the bottom of the bottle does not disappear in alcohol even after 10 days. When you shake the bottle, it easily rises and falls to the bottom for several hours. When I add something else to the alcohol, the fine residue at the bottom turns into big clumps.





Mr_wax said:


> Buy Generic Viagra, Cialis, Sildenafil, Tadalafil, Vardenafil, Everolimus, Sirolimus
> 
> 
> Generic Viagra, Cialis, Sildenafil, Tadalafil, Vardenafil, Everolimus, Sirolimus - buy-pharma.md, Buy Cheap Generic Viagra, Cialis, Sildenafil, Tadalafil, Vardenafil, Everolimus, Sirolimus online without any consultation fees or hidden fees
> ...


Just carefully siphon off the top liquid and transfer it to another glass. Then proceed with your conversion process of the leftover grains at the bottom.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 21, 2020)

i rly wish op had better english


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 1, 2020)

I have a few questions. Are you on finasteride or any anti androgens? Is this better than using castor oil after microneedling? Cab I use this for beard growth?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 1, 2020)

Would this also work on the scalp aswell or is this just for Hairline?


----------



## noorwoodinfinite (May 3, 2020)

Are you using valproic acid, calipotriol and tretinoin after microneedling only? or are you using VPA etc. daily?


----------



## Ada Mustang (May 30, 2020)

Bumo



Mr_wax said:


> I want to test this method of lowering the hairline (only topical).
> Once a week dermapen
> Valproic Acid (diy cream)
> calcipotriol
> ...


Any changes bro, it's almost one month apart, do you see any changes?


----------



## Mr_wax (May 30, 2020)

I can't dissolve Valproic Acid


----------



## Bewusst (May 30, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> I can't dissolve Valproic Acid


You need to dissolve it in alcohol or DMSO, not water.

Interesting too:
"In epilepsy, valproic acid appears to act by increasing the concentration of gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA) in the brain" - taken from https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/3121


----------



## Mr_wax (May 30, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> You need to dissolve it in alcohol or DMSO, not water.


The tablet only dissolves in alcohol but a small suspension forms


----------



## Bewusst (May 30, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> The tablet only dissolves in alcohol but a small suspension forms


If you need a larger volume, just dilute the solution with more alcohol or water. Don't see where the problem is tbh


Bewusst said:


> If you need a larger volume, just dilute the solution with more alcohol or water. Don't see where the problem is tbh


Btw, grind down the tablets into a fine powder before dissolving if you have to use tablets in the first place


----------



## Mr_wax (May 30, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> If you need a larger volume, just dilute the solution with more alcohol or water. Don't see where the problem is tbh
> 
> Btw, grind down the tablets into a fine powder before dissolving if you have to use tablets in the first place


It does not work. I tried everything


----------



## Bewusst (May 30, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> It does not work. I tried everything


What exactly is your problem, what kind of tablets are you using and what do you want to achieve? You can google pretty much everything nowadays.


----------



## hairyballscel (May 30, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> It does not work. I tried everything


Why don't you contact the people that made this stack and see what they did?


----------



## Mr_wax (May 30, 2020)

You need to buy 100% pure Valproic Acid . Other people who bought pills have the same problem as me.


hairyballscel said:


> Why don't you contact the people that made this stack and see what they did?


----------



## hairyballscel (May 30, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> You need to buy 100% pure Valproic Acid . Other people who bought pils have the same problem as me.


So thats the problem then. Do you know where to buy 100% pure valproic acid?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 30, 2020)

DrOtaku said:


> I've been using Azealic Acid because its an antiandrogen and does cause hair regrowth. perhaps Op found a better solution


very weak anti androgen better used for the face imo


----------



## Deleted member 2713 (May 30, 2020)

Interesting unfortunately it’s only been tested on rats. Also much of the time this has shown to cause diffused thinning in people who take it orally. I wish the pharmaceutical indusrty could do more research on products that help the process of PGD2 and PGE2. Could possibly allow many men to use anabolics and use these drugs with a ease of mind.


----------



## Joey1 (May 30, 2020)

so does it work and where to buy ? will it lower my hairline ?


----------



## Bewusst (May 30, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> You need to buy 100% pure Valproic Acid . Other people who bought pills have the same problem as me.


What other ingredients are in the tablets you've been using? What keeps you from finding or getting pure valproic acid?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 31, 2020)

Updates
I need this to lower my hairline a bit. Will it cause any side effects?


----------



## Michael (Jun 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## dandovie (Jun 24, 2020)

Mr_wax said:


> I want to test this method of lowering the hairline (only topical).
> Once a week dermapen
> Valproic Acid (diy cream)
> calcipotriol
> ...


Does this actually grow new existing follicles? How long did it take, and can you do this for eyebrows.


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 24, 2020)

dandovie said:


> Does this actually grow new existing follicles? How long did it take, and can you do this for eyebrows.


You don't grow new follicles. The follicles are always there, even in the womb. It just stimulates the follicles to grow mature hairs.


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Jun 25, 2020)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Torero (Jun 25, 2020)

very interesting op, where are you from


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 25, 2020)

that new hairline is way too fucking low are you going for the 12 year old justin bieber look opie?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 25, 2020)

Valproic acid stimulates progenitor cells (CD's), can cause follicle neogenesis. One of the ingredients of my protocol


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 25, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Valproic acid stimulates progenitor cells (CD's), can cause follicle neogenesis. One of the ingredients of my protocol


can you pm me your protocol please


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 25, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> can you pm me your protocol please


I may


----------



## dandovie (Jun 25, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> You don't grow new follicles. The follicles are always there, even in the womb. It just stimulates the follicles to grow mature hairs.


Anywhere on the face? and btw i heard it shuts down natural DHT production. is that temporary for when you get off of it it comes back to normal? or what


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 26, 2020)

This could be revolutionary tbh. Just imagining myself with thicker eyebrows and eyelashes makes me coom


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jul 3, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I may


Can you pm me? losing hair


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 3, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> Can you pm me? losing hair


ok


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 21, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> ok


PM me your protocol as well bro


----------



## Zeta ascended (Aug 16, 2020)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3323655/


----------



## Ada Mustang (Aug 16, 2020)

Zeta ascended said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3323655/


Bro this forum needs you come back 🙌


----------



## ultra18 (Aug 17, 2020)

I NEED to find a source for Valproic Acid


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Aug 30, 2020)

update


----------



## Mr_wax (Aug 30, 2020)

My hair grows faster but I don't have new hair.
Dissolving Valproic Acid is difficult


----------



## TITUS (Oct 29, 2020)

Aren't you just making all your vellus hairs coloured and longer/thicker? That's not real hair though. I got the same around my eyebrows just by using peppermint and castor.


----------



## TITUS (Oct 29, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> ok


PM your protocol, do you have before-after pictures?
I do, we can compare protocols.


----------



## 98Zdeed98 (Oct 30, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I may


me too, please help a greycel out


----------



## 98Zdeed98 (Oct 30, 2020)

SM04554 is only a couple of years away


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 12, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I may


Me too. Balding wants to claim my life and I cannot let it happen this forum needs me  pm that sht


----------



## grimy (Jan 31, 2021)

Need the conclusion on these trials sir.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 1, 2021)

Ever got to making it work?


----------



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 1, 2021)

for dissolution, you need a solubiliser such as polysorbate 20. google it and you can find one that will work well.

also, the sediment might contain starch / microcrystalline silica and all other sorts of crap that are used as excipients

so i wouldn't worry too much about the sediment. but it's hard to get valpro. it's usually used to treat mental health conditions


----------

